
Show HN: Cobalt2 theme and colour scheme for Sublime Text - wesbos
https://github.com/wesbos/cobalt2
======
CWIZO
Wait, I thought it's not possible to style the sidebar in ST (or at least not
much)? I was searching for a plugin that would show Git status in my sidebar
(as Atom does) but everywhere I looked people were saying it's not possible
because of this limitation in ST.

Looks very good btw.

~~~
wesbos
There is no sidebar API, yet. But in the latest ST3 release they allow for
custom icons. Hopefully we will see more sidebar APIs so we can do things like
color code files based on their git status.

------
Joyfield
Would love this for Ultraedit && Notepad++. PEople would probably pay at least
a dollar for this.

~~~
wesbos
I've ported it to Iterm and Zsh
([https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-iterm](https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-iterm))
as well as Atom
([https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-atom](https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-atom)).
If anyone wants to port to another editor, I'd be happy to let you use the
name.

~~~
wesbos
Oh and for Alfred too! [https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-Alfred-
Theme](https://github.com/wesbos/Cobalt2-Alfred-Theme)

------
mwagstaff
Great looking theme, although I'm a real fan of Brogrammer. Dodgy name, but
very stylish.

[https://github.com/kenwheeler/brogrammer-
theme](https://github.com/kenwheeler/brogrammer-theme)

------
hadees
I wish there was a base16
([https://github.com/chriskempson/base16](https://github.com/chriskempson/base16))
theme that fully skinned sublime like this does.

~~~
jrolfs
It's not too hard, I adapted Ian Hill's Soda (which clearly was also used for
a lot of the UI in this theme) to Solarized for the same reason here:
[https://github.com/jrolfs/sodarized](https://github.com/jrolfs/sodarized).
I'd be happy to answer any questions about doing so for base16.

------
benaiah
I would greatly appreciate it if this made it into an Emacs theme, though a
really good Emacs theme tends to be quite a bit more involved than a ST2
theme, since there's so much more to theme.

~~~
mswift42
You can easily roll your own Emacs theme with this Emacs theme creator
[https://github.com/mswift42/theme-creator](https://github.com/mswift42/theme-
creator).

------
plingamp
Looks cool, but this is still my favorite theme for Sublime:
[http://kkga.github.io/spacegray/](http://kkga.github.io/spacegray/)

~~~
rmsaksida
My favorite as well.

It's also a perfect match for the Numix desktop theme, which I find lovely:
[https://numixproject.org/](https://numixproject.org/)

------
jaigouk
I love it. coffee / js icons in sidebar are very useful. :D

------
jason_madigan
Needed to restart before the Sidebar updated - but looks good!

------
vegancap
Oh man, I love those icons! Great stuff!

------
astral303
Very nice, reminds me of the old Borland Turbo Pascal and Turbo C colors.

------
Raphmedia
I would love a darker variant of this theme. Everything is so bright... !

------
mparramon
Is it available for Atom?

~~~
wesbos
I've started a port - the sidebar icons aren't there yet but the code
highlighting is -
[https://github.com/wesbos/cobalt2-atom](https://github.com/wesbos/cobalt2-atom)

------
RDDavies
Hmm. The left navigation stuff doesn't seem to update.

~~~
wesbos
Read the readme - you need to enable the theme (different than the colour
scheme) in your settings file: `"theme": "Cobalt2.sublime-theme"`

------
padho
You did a great job bro!

------
alexeyza
Very cool theme.

------
jcampbell1
I do not understand why people code on a dark background. I get the CRT retro
aesthetic, but it is less readable on modern screens. Reflections on glossy
displays become a problem. When was the last time you saw a website with a
black background?

I can't tell if people coding on dark backgrounds are hipsters, or just don't
know any better.

~~~
Aldo_MX
It's less tiresome for your eyes, eventually your eyes will demand you to use
dark color schemes.

~~~
Flow
I can recommend f.lux. With it the whole environment becomes of about the same
light. Without it, and with a dark theme in your code editor you have one
level of light, and when you switch to a web browser you can bombarded by
photons. :-/

~~~
mswift42
> I can recommend f.lux

Or the oss variant redshift:
[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

------
skrowl
Now that Brackets.io is 1.0 and Atom is getting more mature, is Sublime Text
really still relevant? It should go FOSS to stay competitive.

~~~
matthewmacleod
I don't really know that this is true.

Sublime is a zillion times faster than Atom, and brackets isn't something that
enters into the same league as either. I don't see how open-sourcing will help
it.

~~~
Luc
Sublime Text appears to be developed by someone who actively shuns his users,
though.

~~~
coldtea
Still better than a ho-hum editor from user-lovers like Atom or Brackets...

~~~
Luc
Are they really? User-lovers, I mean.

Just a few days ago I got an email from a plugin developer (Sublimall),
anounching that they're stopping development. Quote from the email: "There is
no community, no documentation, API is not well designed and there is
absolutely no communication with Sublime Text developers.".

I don't know if I can recommend it, really. There's a real risk other plugins
I rely on won't be maintained anymore.

~~~
coldtea
> _Just a few days ago I got an email from a plugin developer (Sublimall)_

Well, that's just one developer though -- and who might be frustrated because
of small adoption for his plugin. Haven't even heard of that one to be frank,
but I see good movement in the ST plugin space for the stuff I use.

But my point was actually the opposite: I'd take a more fleshed out product
like ST even if it's not user-friendly (in the community, developer
relationship sense), over a user-friendly product thats not as functional,
such as Atom etc.

If ST stops serving my needs (which it can serve as long as it runs in the
current state, I don't need anything new, except for it to be ported to new
versions of OS X), I'm OK. Else I can switch. I've used anything, and I'm a
15+ years Vim user too, so I can always go back to that.

